

Ask HN: How stupid this idea is? - going_to_800

Weekly motivational postcards stapled together and hang on your wall?
======
dquadraat
I can see the motivational postcards, maybe even stapled together. But i don'
t get why they have to hang on my wall? So I can see the motivation written on
a frequent basis when say walking by? And then maybe think "Hey let me send
this motivational postcard to someone I love" thinking this person could use
this motivational postcard as an inspiration? And what is the difference
(other then not being postcard) with those motivational calendars? They hang,
stand or lay everywhere right? And what do you mean with Weekly?

~~~
going_to_800
They don't have to be hang on the wall, maybe only those you like the most.
They also should be personalized, like with a monthly goal of yours.

Weekly I mean sent every week, like a service. The thing is, would people pay
for this?

~~~
dquadraat
Your idea already has a great potential actually because of the item of
motivational message. It's a very positive thing already. But we all know
those static media (postcards,calendars,post its etc). Sending it over email
it would lose power. If you indeed could personalize it in some sort of way.
If I had something that could motivate me at the right moment then that thing
would be very powerfull. It had to sense when to bring the motivation almost
like a human. Yeah you could let me fill in a profile and based on that send
"personalized" motivational messages. Maybe mix in some other data like what I
have bought etc. But that s just a part of it. I'm thinking of a bracelet kind
of thing. Like those fitness bracelets. Those can already send personalized
messages based on the data they have gathered. But they are obviously
(physical) health related. The motivational messaging I'm thinking about would
be about maintaining,inspiring,supporting spiritual/mental health.

------
jacalata
Its not a very well described idea. Weekly as in by mail? Who is going to
staple them together? Do they all arrive at once? Do you mean to just sell
packets of postcards?

~~~
going_to_800
Yea like, sending a postcard each week by mail and you can staple them
together once they arrive to create something like a chain or bigger card :)

~~~
dquadraat
Technically that's not a postcard. I see a mail with maybe a sort of
attachment in postcard form. But then I have to print it to get the physical
card befor I can do anything with it. Be it stapling together with the other
cards or directly sending it to someone. But why not email it then immediately
i received it? Saves me lot of trouble.

~~~
jacalata
I'm pretty sure that "mail" means the post office, not email. So you would
receive a physical postcard.

------
elmerfud
With things like this there's no bad ideas only poor marketing of those ideas.
Based on the way you phrased the question you may need to sell yourself on it
first.

